# i am new to this



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

i am trying to id my frogs and get an age but dont know how to post images can someone help. By the way my frogs are about the size of a thumbnail, and supposidly they are sipaliwini, one has four black dots on its back that are in a straight line from the tip of his nose to the bottom of his back and morphs from a dark blue on his bottom to a light aqua green on his head the other has a similar pattern but the dots on his back are connected and there heads when peaking out of burrows look like ''V''s they both have black spots all over there body, can somone please help
thank you


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Have you looked here?
http://www.tropical-experience.nl/morphguide.php?menu=1


----------

